# knot of choice



## bhewie38 (Apr 4, 2015)

What knot do yall use to tie fluro leader to a main line? Normally I tie an Albright but had it fail recently and wondered what the concensus was. Thanks


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=21504457


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

I use a double uni and haven't had any fail.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

blood


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Blood knot is nice, but I don't use it very often because you have to leave tag ends. I generally fish anywhere from a 3' to 10' leader, so I use an Albright. I've never had one fail, but that's because it's all about how you cinch it. After you complete the knot, pull it about halfway tight with both hands. Then wet your knot, singe your braid tag, grab it with a pliers, & pull the braid tag as tight as you can. THEN grab both the leader & your main line (one in each hand) & pull the knot as tight as you can. Now pull the braid tag tighter one last time, then finish by clipping your mono/flouro tag flush, then cut your braid tag to about a 1/16'' of an inch & use a lighter to singe it flush. 

Many people have Albrights (or other line-to-line knots) fail because they don't take the time to singe the braid tag when they're done. If you don't take the time to do this step, the braid tag WILL fray eventually & the knot will slip. 

Hope this helps man!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

*Bloodknot tags*



ThaFish said:


> Blood knot is nice, but I don't use it very often because you have to leave tag ends. I generally fish anywhere from a 3' to 10' leader, so I use an Albright. I've never had one fail, but that's because it's all about how you cinch it. After you complete the knot, pull it about halfway tight with both hands. Then wet your knot, singe your braid tag, grab it with a pliers, & pull the braid tag as tight as you can. THEN grab both the leader & your main line (one in each hand) & pull the knot as tight as you can. Now pull the braid tag tighter one last time, then finish by clipping your mono/flouro tag flush, then cut your braid tag to about a 1/16'' of an inch & use a lighter to singe it flush.
> 
> Many people have Albrights (or other line-to-line knots) fail because they don't take the time to singe the braid tag when they're done. If you don't take the time to do this step, the braid tag WILL fray eventually & the knot will slip.
> 
> Hope this helps man!


Fly fishers use the blood knot to connect often several components of a flyline leader......because of its low profile, no tag endS visible! Much more reliable than an albright, and easier to tye. Cut the tag ends flush with the knot.

If the loop in your albright is twisted before you make your wraps, you will insert the tag end backwards, which will CUT your knot in half. Try testing your albright tying technique by tying 18lb sevenstrand to 20lb mono. Then pull to test...if tied wrong you'll know it immediatley. I used to fish for spanish on the bch pier, lost plenty of fish because of the damned albright, but not much else will connect light line to steel....without a swivel.

Ive fished for large trout with 8lb mono bloodknotted to foot of 10 or 12 pound shock leader for plus 30 years without a single failure.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Blood is the Knot. I'll often use a dbl or triple surgeon for a section of tippet sometime when flouro and mono combine they'll slip for some reason on me the surgeon will not. Also when tying a blood of significantly different sized leader line to ea. other use a 7 turn on the smaller tag end 5 on the large end for a strong knot :yes:.

PS a good fisherman always checks his connection w/a good pull before putting them to work!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

a said:


> Fly fishers use the blood knot to connect often several components of a flyline leader......because of its low profile, no tag endS visible! *Much more reliable than an albright*, and easier to tye. Cut the tag ends flush with the knot.
> 
> *If the loop in your albright is twisted before you make your wraps, you will insert the tag end backwards, which will CUT your knot in half*. Try testing your albright tying technique by tying 18lb sevenstrand to 20lb mono. Then pull to test...if tied wrong you'll know it immediatley. I used to fish for spanish on the bch pier, lost plenty of fish because of the damned albright, but not much else will connect light line to steel....without a swivel.
> 
> Ive fished for large trout with 8lb mono bloodknotted to foot of 10 or 12 pound shock leader for plus 30 years without a single failure.


I think that saying a Blood Knot (or any knot) is more reliable than another line-to-line knot is subjective. Many knots will work perfectly without failure. It's all about how they're tied. 

You are definitely right about an Albright needing to have a clean loop (that isn't twisted). I forgot to mention that in my previous post, but I always tug on the flouro/mono loop before finishing the knot to be sure that the loop isn't twisted.


----------



## bhewie38 (Apr 4, 2015)

And there lies my problem I have never took a lighter to the braid thank you so much


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Try the Modified Albright.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> I think that saying a Blood Knot (or any knot) is more reliable than another line-to-line knot is subjective. Many knots will work perfectly without failure. It's all about how they're tied.
> 
> You are definitely right about an Albright needing to have a clean loop (that isn't twisted). I forgot to mention that in my previous post, but I always tug on the flouro/mono loop before finishing the knot to be sure that the loop isn't twisted.


There has been extensive testing on knot strength. A quick google search will tell you that.

Field and Stream: http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots/?image=0

There are a LOT of opinions out there, but science don't lie!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

bhewie38 said:


> And there lies my problem I have never took a lighter to the braid thank you so much


Not a problem man! Hope it works out for you now.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

60hertz said:


> There has been extensive testing on knot strength. A quick google search will tell you that.
> 
> Field and Stream: http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots/?image=0
> 
> There are a LOT of opinions out there, but science don't lie!


I am aware of that. I wasn't disputing that some knots test out at higher strengths than others. Also, if you look at the link that you posted, you'll see that the Albright tests at 91% strength & the 8-turn Blood tests at 63% strength, which supports what I said.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bhewie38 said:


> What knot do yall use to tie fluro leader to a main line? Normally I tie an Albright but had it fail recently and wondered what the concensus was. Thanks


Is the main line braid or mono? If braid I double it with a spider hitch and then use a modified Albright with a three turn uni lock. That will not go anywhere.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

ThaFish said:


> I am aware of that. I wasn't disputing that some knots test out at higher strengths than others. Also, if you look at the link that you posted, you'll see that the Albright tests at 91% strength & the 8-turn Blood tests at 63% strength, which supports what I said.


Blood knot is pretty much the standard when build tapered Fly Fishing leaders. Some of those things can have 10 plus pieces. So I found it hard to believe fly guys are happy at 63%. Especially fishing very light tippet for cold water trout.

So any way this made me curious and in doing a search on knot strength specifically the blood, I found a lot of different % strengths given for a BK running on the low side from 80% to as high as 90%, I say F&S test is BULLSHIT. If U don't believe me Google is your friend.

So the kid is right w/his Albright when it comes to strength he's got my knot by 1% maybe depending on who's no lie science U use and I use this knot (Albright) but only from backing to fly line. I wouldn't use an Albright in a leader so to each his own .


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> Blood knot is pretty much the standard when build tapered Fly Fishing leaders. Some of those things can have 10 plus pieces. So I found it hard to believe fly guys are happy at 63%. Especially fishing very light tippet for cold water trout.


I understand that man. The OP wasn't asking about tapered fly leaders though. He was asking about attaching braided line to mono/flouro. A blood knot is not generally used for this, because the tag ends left when using a blood knot will ruin the ceramic inserts on guides. 

Also, I definitely agree with you on some of those knot tests being bull! I'm a big believer that a knot's strength is based on how it is tied/cinched, not on just the structure of the knot itself. I only mentioned the strengths listed on that website because 60Hertz said that "science doesn't lie."

Also, I didn't mean to sound like a jackass or anything, I was just trying to explain the method behind my madness. Like you said, to each his own. Many knots work just fine, it's all about what you're comfortable tying & what knots you have confidence in!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Otay me either I'll stick to the Fly section that's all I give a hoot about anyway, U guys can have the rest of it. 

I was getting the thread a little side ways, but I can't go around using a 63% KNOT :whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

wtbfishin said:


> I was getting the thread a little side ways, but I can't go around using a 63% KNOT :whistling:


Don't feel too bad dude, I'm embarrassed to be seen using my 87.62869% Albright. Never had a knot fail, but I suppose I should learn one of those Bimini Twist to No-Name to Yucatan to quadruple Spider Hitch knots with 600% strength one of these days!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

lastcast said:


> Try the Modified Albright.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dvdKOq_sZc


I've used the double uni, Albright, and yucatan. However, the Modified Albright (or Crazy Alberto) has worked the best for me. Below is my experience with each knot

The problem with 10 lb or smaller braid is that it will slip through the leader. The double uni would not as strong as other knots. The Albright would slip with the 10 lb braid but I never had a problem with it on 20+ lb braid. The Yucatan is a good know but can be a pain to tie. 

I've never had a slippage problem with the Modified Albright. Also, it is a strong knot with a tight cylindrical shape.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

60hertz said:


> There has been extensive testing on knot strength. A quick google search will tell you that.
> 
> Field and Stream: http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots/?image=0
> 
> There are a LOT of opinions out there, but science don't lie!


I used the Yucatan for a while. However, I would have one slip occasionally. For some reason I rarely felt like I had it tied corrrectly.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

4 turn overhand knot (yes a surgeons knot), double the braid if desired. For you naysayers, try it and see where it breaks.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

+1 for blood


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not going to throw knots out here. There's plenty of suggestions to go around, but I will say that I tie knots a good majority of my time at work and have done a lot of my own testing to decide which knots I use.

The only thing I'm going to add here is everytime a knot debate starts I hear the old "I've never had a knot fail" get thrown out. Most experienced anglers will back me up in saying that if you claim you've never had one fail, you're either lying or haven't pulled on enough fish. Sorry to upset anyone but it's true.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chris V said:


> The only thing I'm going to add here is everytime a knot debate starts I hear the old "I've never had a knot fail" get thrown out. Most experienced anglers will back me up in saying that if you claim you've never had one fail, you're either lying or haven't pulled on enough fish. Sorry to upset anyone but it's true.


Since this obviously applies to me here, you're right. I didn't mean that I have never had a knot fail. I have definitely had my share of knots fail. However, I have never had an Albright fail on me. Knock on wood though, right?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Where I've seen the braid to flouro knots fail whether the braid is doubled or "knot"  is that the braid cuts thru the flouro.

On the other hand, there's always a swivel you can put in there.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Chris V said:


> The only thing I'm going to add here is everytime a knot debate starts I hear the old "I've never had a knot fail" get thrown out. Most experienced anglers will back me up in saying that if you claim you've never had one fail, you're either lying or haven't pulled on enough fish. Sorry to upset anyone but it's true.



I've had them fail in the past. Not only on a fish, but I've had the leader slip through when I would sling a lure. Slinging off a $7 mirrodine due to knot failure will make you say a lot of bad words. I've never slung a lure off with 20+ lb braid but I've slung off a few when I've used and Albright or Yucatan knot with 10 lb braid. The failure was probably due to an improperly tied knot. I've never slung off a lure with the modified albright.

Regardless of the knot, when using 10 lb braid you have very little margin for error when connecting the braid to a flouro leader.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Try the albright knot and feed the tag end though 2 times at the end it never fails me use it for big snapper tarpon and cobia and every other fish when doing a line to line. If tying braid to floro wrap it 15-18 wraps also make sure you pull it tight. Good Luck


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I like the Bob Sands knot, it pulls down a little smaller and is a little smoother than a double uni so it goes through guides a little better, IMO. I find it a little easier to tie than a double uni as well


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

You guys talking about a modified Albright, is that the Alberto? Been tying the Alberto since I learned about it, and have had awesome results with it, easy to tie as well.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Been using the double uni for years with light braid, generally 10-pound test, and 20-pound fluoro leader. I wrap the braid 7 times and the leader four and it holds very well for the inshore species I normally chase.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

my two cents:

If one was really all that better than the others, there would be a conclusive winner by now for how often this gets debated.

What I do: 15# super slick to 20# fluoro

-FG knots if tied in the garage (thinnest I know of and strong, but a pain in the ass to tie)

-Spider Hitch to uni-uni for ease if tied on the water.

Many knots go up over 100% if the braid is doubled, so you can't ask for much more than that- you are essentially having a failure of the bimini or spider hitch. I put major points into how narrow the knot is if I have to cast the thing all day long, so the uni-uni starts to piss me off eventually.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

also, are people breaking a ton of knots? Unless I snag bottom or lose one in the pilings, 9/10 times I pull the hook. Perhaps I am fishing too heavy of a line or not enough drag


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

dabutcher said:


> I've had them fail in the past. Not only on a fish, but I've had the leader slip through when I would sling a lure. Slinging off a $7 mirrodine due to knot failure will make you say a lot of bad words. I've never slung a lure off with 20+ lb braid but I've slung off a few when I've used and Albright or Yucatan knot with 10 lb braid. The failure was probably due to an improperly tied knot. I've never slung off a lure with the modified albright.
> 
> Regardless of the knot, when using 10 lb braid you have very little margin for error when connecting the braid to a flouro leader.


I liked the alberto till I changed over to 10lb braid,I couldn't believe how many lures and weights I was losing,cast em right off. I changed to the Bob sands knot,that one works real well for me.


----------



## BigCat (Feb 9, 2014)

*Red Phillips*

I use the Red Phillips for heavier braids and leaders. It should work with lighter braid and floro. Easy to tie and makes a small knot that doesn't get stuck in the guides when casting.


----------

